# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 24 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتا كلوب يقهر المريخ برباعية في عقر داره


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لقطة من المباراة

ألحق  فريق فيتا الكونغولي، هزيمة تاريخية بمضيفه المريخ السوداني بنتيجة (4-1)، امس الثلاثاء بستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، ضمن الجولة  الثانية من المجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

تقدم المريخ بهدف  السبق عن طريق سيف تيري في الدقيقة 7، قبل أن يحرز فيتا رباعية قاسية عن  طريق أوبيد ميامبا "هاتريك" في الدقائق (29 و75 و68)، وجمعة شعباني (35).

وبهذا  الفوز يحصد فيتا كلوب أول 3 نقاط له ويحتل وصافة المجموعة، بعد خسارته في  الجولة الأولى من سيمبا التنزاني المتصدر حاليًا بـ6 نقاط.

في المقابل، يقبع المريخ في ذيل الترتيب بدون نقاط بعد خسارته من فيتا كلوب وقبلها من الأهلي المصري صاحب المركز الثالث بـ3 نقاط.

هجوم المريخ

كشر  المريخ مبكرا عن رغبته الهجومية، من خلال فرصة سيف تيري في الدقيقة 2، حين  توغل داخل الصندوق وسدد تحت الضغط كرة لولبية مرت خطيرة بجوار القائم  الأيمن.

في المقابل، تقدم الظهير الأيسر النشيط لفيتا كلوب إيرنيست  لوزولو، وراوغ لاعبين على حافة الصندوق وسدد كرة قوية زاحفة مرت يمين  الحارس مُنجد النيل. 

ولم ينتظر المريخ كثيرًا حتى افتتح النتيجة،  في الدقيقة 7 عندما مهد سيف الدين تيري كرة رأسية إلى السمان الصاوي ليسدد  كرة رائعة في شباك الضيوف.

ودخل فيتا كلوب اللقاء سريعا، عن طريق  لاعب الوسط زيمانجا سوزي والظهير الأيسر إيرنيست لوزولو، في ظل تراجع ثنائي  محور المريخ ضياء وسعيد كايويوني، فأثر ذلك على الدفاع السوداني بالكامل.

ونتيجة  لتفوقه في الأداء كاد فيتا أن يدرك التعادل من كرة قوية من خارج الصندوق  سددها أوبيد مايانجا، ارتدت من العارضة في الدقيقة 20.


انتفاضة الضيوف

وفي  الدقيقة 29 أدرك فيتا التعادل، من مخالفة، سدد منها زيمانجا سوزي كرة  زاحفة قوية صدها الحارس مُنجد النيل داخل الست ياردات، تباطأ دفاع المريخ  في تشتيتها ليكملها ميامبا موكوكياني في المرمى.

وقبل أن يستفيق  المريخ من صدمة التعادل أضاف فيتا هدفه الثاني من ركلة جزاء، تسبب بها  الظهير إيرنيست، حين سدد كرة قوية لامست يد الظهير الأيمن عبد الرحمن  كرنقو، واحتسبها الحكم الجزائري مصطفى غربال، وسددها بنجاح جمعة شعباني في  الدقيقة 35.

وفي الدقيقة 38، أهدر سيف  تيري فرصة هدف محقق، حين أسقط النيجيري توني برأسه كرة داخل الست ياردات،  لكن سيف الذي كان خاليا من المراقبة  سدد كرة ضعيفة في المرمى المكشوف.

وفي  الدقيقة 40 استغل فيتا ارتباك دفاع المريخ، وكاد أن يضيف هدفا ثالثا من  الكرة التي سددها دوكابيل مولوكو في المرمى والحارس منجد متقدم، لكن الكرة  مرت عالية بجوار القائم الايمن.

تدخل النابي

في الشوط الثاني أجرى نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ، تبديلا مع البداية بخروج سعيد الأوغندي ودخول صانع الألعاب وجدي عوض.

وحافظ فريق فيتا كلوب على أسلوبه بالدفاع الجيد والانطلاق بهجمات منظمة وخطيرة، فيما استمات لاعبو المريخ لتثبيت أقدامهم في الملعب.

وفاجأ  فيتا المريخ بالهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 54 عن طريق أوبيد ميامبا، مستفيدا  من تمريرة في قلب دفاع المريخ من دوكابيل مولوكو، فسدد ميامبا بارتياح في  المرمى.

وأجرى المدرب النوبي عدة تعديلات تباعا بخروج كل من توني  وماتوكس والسماني الصاوي ودخول كل من كبري المدينة والبوركيني ويند بانجا  واللاعب الشاب الجزولي حسين، لكن حال المريخ لم يتغير.



رصاصة الرحمة

وفي  الدقيقة 68، أطلق زيمانجا سوزي رصاصة الرحمة على المريخ بالهدف الرابع  بطريقة مثيرة من كرة عالية لعبها الحارس سايمون لوتي وصلت حافة صندوق  المريخ، فلامست ظهر أوبيد مايامبا وحولت مسارها لحظة خروج منجد النيل من  مرماه، لتمر منه ويلحق بها مايامبا الذي لعبها بهدوء في الشباك.

ومرت  الدقائق المتبقية من اللقاء دون أي جديد من الجانبين، حيث انحصر اللعب في  وسط الملعب مع بعض الهجمات على استحياء من أصحاب الأرض في محاولة لتقليص  الفارق، لكن بدون فائدة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						فيتا كلوب الكنغولي يزيد من جراح المريخ السوداني 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تموّقع الفريق السوداني في ذيلية المجموعة الأولى.
زاد فيتا كلوب الكنغولي من جراح مستضيفه المريخ السوداني وهزمه بأربعة  أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت، الثلاثاء، ضمن المرحلة الثانية من  دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



وبكّر  المريخ السوداني بالهدف الأوّل عن طريق اللاعب السماني الصاوي في الدقيقة  الـ”7â€³، قبل أنّ يدرك أوبيد في الدقيقة الـ”28â€³، ثم عزّز دجوما في الدقيقة  الـ”37â€³، وأحرز أميدي الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة الـ”68â€³، ثم أضاف أوبيد  الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة الـ”83â€³.
وصار المريخ السوداني بلا رصيدٍ من النقاط في ذيلية المجموعة الأولى التي تضم الأهلي المصري، سيمبا التنزاني، وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي.
وهذه الخسارة الثانية لفريق المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي عل التوالي في دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي: دفعنا ثمن الأخطاء الساذجة أمام فيتا كلوب
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





نصر الدين النابي

أرجع  التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، سبب الخسارة  أمام فيتا كلوب الكونغولي امس  الثلاثاء، إلى عدم الجاهزية.

وألحق  فيتا كلوب هزيمة تاريخية بمضيفه المريخ، بنتيجة (4-1)، على ستاد الجوهرة  الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، ضمن الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الأولى بدوري  أبطال إفريقيا.

وقال النابي في المؤتمر الصحفي، عقب المباراة: "من  حيث الحسابات ما تزال حظوظنا قائمة في التأهل من المجموعة، ونهنئ فيتا كلوب  على الفوز ونتحسر لجماهير المريخ على هذه الخسارة".

ووصف التونسي  نصر الدين النابي، الخسارة أمام فيتا كلوب القاسية، مضيفا أن بعض الأخطاء  التي وقع فيها المريخ كانت ساذجة وكان بالإمكان تفاديها.

وأكد أن  كرة القدم لا تعتمد على الحظ بل على التخطيط الفني، مشيرا إلى أنه استبدل  المهاجم النيجيري توني إدجوما ريجوي لأن حالته البدنية تراجعت. 

وشدد نصر الدين النابي على أنه جاء متأخرا لتدريب المريخ وفي ظروف فرضت عليه، مضيفا: "باختصار فيتا كلوب الكونغولي استغل كل عيوبنا".

"هدف المريخ المبكر أيقظنا"

من  جانبه، قال فلورينت لبينجي، المدير الفني لفيتا كلوب الكونغولي، إن فريقه  بدأ المباراة بطريقة معقدة، مشيرا إلى أن أن هدف المريخ المبكر أيقظهم. 

وأضاف المدير الفني لفيتا كلوب صاحب الـ59 عاما: "هذا الفوز أعاد الروح للاعبين ولفريقي في المسابقة، ولعبنا على أخطاء المريخ".

وأكد  فلورينت لبينجي، أنه جاء للسودان للفوز وأن لاعبيه تحلوا بالمسؤولية، كون  أنهم اعتادوا على الوصول بالفريق لدور الثمانية في البطولة.

وزاد:  "سيناريو مباراة سيمبا كاد أن يتكرر أمام المريخ، إلا أننا نجحنا في فرض  أسلوبنا على المريخ، ثم بعد تقدمنا اتجهنا للاحتفاظ بالنتيجة".

وحول من يرشح للتأهل عن المجموعة، قال: "مع احترامنا الكبير للمريخ، لكن بطاقتي التأهل سوف تنحصر بين فيتا كلوب والأهلي وسيمبا".







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ الأسبق يكشف عن”مؤامرة”

  أمين المسلمي





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تجئ التدوينة للمدرب التونسي بعد هزيمة قاسية تلقاها المريخ السوداني.
كشف مدرب المريخ السابق، أمين المسلّمي، عن مؤامرة تعرّض لها إبان فترة إشرافه على الفريق، مبينًا أنّ ذلك أضاع الحلم.



وقال  المسلمي في تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية، الثلاثاء،” حين بدأنا بناء مشروع  كروي ضخم وتأسيس فريق مميز، بدأت تظهر ملامح التغيير الإيجابي في مدّة  وجيزة”.
وتابع” عرقلوا سيرنا وتآمروا علينا وحطّموا طموحنا وأضاعوا عنا الحلم، لأنهم أدركوا جيدًا أنّ مصيرنا سيكون إلاّ النجاح “.
وأمين المسلمي، كان قد تولى مهمة الإشراف فنيًا في المريخ 2019، قبل أنّ يغادر على نحوٍ مفاجئ،



وشدّد أمين المسلمي على أنّه ليس من الذين يركبون الأحداث أو يستغلون الأوضاع.
وتابع” لا أنا الذي يقطع أرزاق العباد أو حتى يشوّش عليهم لكن كمريخاب  وفيّ بكل حسره ما يحدث للمريخ لا يليق بتاريخه ولا تستحقه جماهيره”.
وأردف” قدّر الله ما شاء فعل والحمد لله، ولنا عودة ان شاء الله، عاش الزعيم والقادم أفضل بإذن الله”.
والثلاثاء، تلقى المريخ السوداني صفعة قوية من ضيفه فيتا كلوب الكنغولي  بعدما خسر بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت لحساب المرحلة  الثانية من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي.. الرباعية قاسية على "المريخ" وفرصة التأهل قائمة

  خسر المريخ نتيجة جولته أمام "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي" بأربعة أهداف مقابل  هدف لحساب الجولة الثانية من دور المجموعات وتذيل الأحمر ترتيب المجموعة  الأولى بدون نقاط، وعقب نهاية المباراة تحدث مدربي "المريخ" و"فيتا" عن ما  حدث على ملعب "إستاد الهلال".

 حيث ذكر "فلوران إيبينجي" مدرب "فيتا كلوب" أنهم قدموا للسودان  بإستراتيجية مختلفة وقال خلال تصرحياته لــ #سبورتاق: "أتينا بإستراتيجية  مُغايرة لما كانت عليه مباراتنا أمام سيمبا التنزاني خلال الجولة الأولى في  المجموعة حيث كانت الجولة أشبه بالوديَّة".

 وأضاف: "ولكن خلال هذه الجولة غيرنا الاستراتيجية وقدمنا أداءً مختلفاً  وجولة قوية ونحن كنا نستهدف الفوز منذ البداية، فرضت سيطرتي على الملعب  وفرضت اسلوبي على المريخ ونحن عملنا على الفوز وحققنا ما أردناه".

 في المقابل تحدث التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" عن الجولة متحسراً وقال:  "الهزيمة قاسية على المريخ الخسارة بأربعة أهداف نتيجة قاسية جداً، مشيراً  إلى أن الغيابات قد أثرت على مظهر الفريق خلال الجولة".

 وأضاف: "بعض لاعبي الفريق غير جاهزين بدنياً، وفيما يتعلق بتغيير المحترف  توني أشار إلى أن اللاعب غير جاهز بدنياً والجمهور عاطفي ونحن نتفهم غضبه  على خروج توني مستبدلاً؛ ولكن الجهاز الفني ليس عاطفياً لذلك هو يعلم  الجوانب الفنية، مضيفاً أن المريخ لازال يمتلك فرصته في التأهل للدور ربع  النهائي".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من وراء المجلس ودون علمه بواسطة أبو جبل



فيرون يكشف الحقائق للواء عامر ويطلب التواصل معه
شداد يضلل الفيفا ويوكد انتهاء أزمة المريخ بعد موافقة الجمعيه العمومية علي خارطة الطريق

واصل رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كمال حامد شداد استهدافه لنادي المريخ بدعمه المتصل لمجموغة سوداكال الرئيس المنتهية ولايته من أجل دعمه في الصراع الانتخابي للإتحاد في أكتوبر 2021م وسعيه لاستمرار سوداكال ومجموعته بأي ثمن وبكل الطرق حيث ابلغ كمال شداد عن طريق الامين العام حسن ابوجبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) بان الازمة الادارية بنادي المريخ انتهت، تماما وان الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  التي عقدت مؤخرا قد وافقت علي خارطة الطريق التي وضعها الفيفا لحل الازمة الادارية بنادي المريخ وهو الامر الذي لم يحدث  خلافا لما خاطب به شداد الفيفا في مراسلات تمت دون علم مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الذي لا يعلم شيئا عن هذه المراسلات. التي قام بها الرئيس والأمين العام 
وكان النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رئيس اللجنة المكلفة من المجلس بإدارة ملف نادي المريخ اللواء شرطة حقوقي دكتور  عامر عبد الرحمن عثمان قد تفاجأ بمخاطبة شداد وابو جبل للفيفا بموافقة الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم علي خارطة طريق  لنادي المريخ  وانتهاء الأزمة الادارية بالنادي من حديث مسئول الإتحادات الوطنية بالفيفا المستر فيرون الذي ذكر للنائب الأول الذي حاول استغلال زيارة مسئول الاتحادات الوطنية بالاتحاد الدولي ضمن وفد رئيس الاتحاد الذي زار  الخرطوم وسعي اللواء عامر لاطلاع فيرون علي اخر المستجدات ورؤية اللجنة لحل المشكلة وما توصلت إليه من قرارات  ليتفاجأ بحديث فيرون الذي قال له بالحرف (مشكلة المريخ دي ما انتهت وانتو في الاتحاد خاطبتونا بكده) ليصاب اللواء عامر بالذهول من هول ما سمع وقال لفيرون هذا الأمر لم يحدث وان الازمه لا زالت في مربعها الأول وأننا سنصدر قرارا حولها فقاطعه فيرون 
قائلا  جاءتنا رسائل من اتحادكم بهذا الخصوص الامر الذي نفاه بشدة اللواء عامر الذي اوضح الحقيقة لفيرون الذي بدوره استمع له وتبادلا ارقام الهواتف للتواصل وقال فيرون للواء عامر ساتصل بك تلفونيا لإطلاعي علي كافة التفاصيل ووضعنا في الصورة
يذكر ان شداد مصر علي خداع وتضليل الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم والجمعية العمومية للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ومجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني ولجنته المكلفة بإدارة الأزمة  ونادي المريخ والرأي العام السوداني الرياضي  في قضية نادي المريخ المتعلقة بازمته الإدارية ووضعيته القانونية وصراع مجموعتي سوداكال والكندو   حيث خاطب الفيفا بأن الجمعيه العمومية المنعقدة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في يوم السادس من فبراير 2021 الجاري قد وافقت علي خارطة الطريق التي وضعها الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم لنادي المريخ وان مشكلته الادارية قد انتهت.
وكان عدد كبير من رموز واقطاب نادي المريخ استهجنوا تصرفات شداد وتضليله للفيفا وانحيازه السافر لسوداكال وتعامله بأجندته ااشخصية في الصراع المريخي لصالح استمرار مجلس سوداكال لدعمه في انتخابات الاتحاد العام وطالبوا اللواء عامر بالتواصل مع الفيفا وفيرون لتوضيح الحقائق ووضع حل جزري ونهائي لأزمة نادي المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكندو : شداد ï»³ï؛کï»¼ï»‹ï؛گ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںمريخ وخطابه إشعال للازمة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ محمد موسي الكندو انهم حتى الآن لم يتسلموا اي خطاب صادر من رئيس اتحاد الكرة الدكتور كمال شداد حول موضوع العضوية والنظام الأساسي .

 مبينا انه يشك في أن يكون  الخطاب المسرب في الوسائط صادر من الدكتور كمال شداد معتبرا أنه ان صح ان الخطاب صادر من كمال شداد فان ذلك يقدح في مكانته الادارية ولا يمكن أن يصدر من رجل له علاقة بالقانون الرياضي ولا العمل الإداري .

واضاف : (اذا كان شداد هو من كتب الخطاب فهذا أï»£ï؛® ï»£ï؛†ï؛³ï»’ ï؛چï»¥ ï»³كون فهم رئيس الاتحاد بهذا المستوى) .

واضاف الكندو ان شداد ï»³ï؛کï»¼ï»‹ï؛گ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںمريخ ويزيد من شقة الخلافات ويشعل نار الفتنة بخطابه الذي يتحدث عن ان الاتحاد يعترف بمجلس يترأسه آدم سوداكال على الرغم من أنه أكد في لقاء سابق معهم كاعضاء مجلس انه لن يعترف برئاسة سوداكال للمريخ مالم يتم عرضه على جمعية عمومية .

وتسأل الكندو هل قام شداد بعرض آدم سوداكال على جمعية عمومية ونحن لا نعلم ام ماذا تغير وجعل شداد يغير حديثه ويتحدث عن اعترافه بمجلس برئاسة سوداكال .

ومضى الكندو بحديثه بقوله انهم يديرون ملف العضوية في المريخ بصفتهم اعضاء مجلس إدارة وبقرار مجلس وليس لشداد اوغيره دخل في ذلك معتبرا أن مايتم في ملف العضوية شأن داخلي لايستطيع شداد ان يقرر بشأنه مضيفا أن المرجعية لجمهور المريخ وجَمعيته العمومية وليس لشداد .

 وأبان الكندو ان يتأسف ان يكون الخطاب صادر من قمة الهرم الرياضي في السودان (ان كان الخطاب صحيحا) موضحا ان الكلمة الان بيد جماهير المريخ وهي من تقرر من يحكم المريخ ومن يديره مؤكدا انهم مواصلون في عملهم في ملف العضوية حتى تسليم المجلس لمن تختاره الجماهير .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#على اسد: الخسارة خيبة امل كبيرة وسوداكال يتحمل المسؤلية كاملة




قال عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ َرئيس قطاع العضوية بالنادي علي مصطفى اسد أن خسارة المريخ اليوم أمام نادي فيتا كلوب الكنغو لي 1-4 في مباريات الجولة الثانية من مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا تعتبر خيبة أمل كبيرة وكارثة لاتليق بالمريخ الذي لم يسبق له الخسارة بهذه الطريقة في مجموعات دوري الأبطال
منوها الي  أن أداء الفريق كان محبطا جداولم تكن لديه القدرة على مجاراة الضيوف ورفض اسد تحميل المسؤلية للاعبين فقط مبينا أن  سوداكال هو من يتحمل المسؤلية كامله في الأداء المخيب الذي ظهر به اللاعبين بمافيهم المحترفون الأربعة مضيفا أن سوداكال بتخبطه ومحاولة سيطرتة على النادي وبأساليب ملتوية وابعادة لابناء المريخ يتحمل الكارثة التي حلت بالمريخ وقال اسد ان سوداكال ظل يتخبط بتغيير المدربين كل شهر وابعاد ابناء المريخ واضاف(حتى ابناء المريخ في مجلس الإدارة خالدأحمد المصطفى وهيثم الرشيد أبعدهم مما أدى إلى ضعف كبير في القطاع الرياضي،كما أنه استعان بفاقدي الخبرة)منوها الي ان الخسارة بمثابة درس للجماهير التي يجب أن تعمل على أزاحة سوداكال من النادي بالالتفاف حول الفريق في الفترة المقبلة  والتعاون مع لجنة العضوية بدار النادي والتجديد تمهيدا لعقد جمعية عمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي ومن ثم عقد جمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد يلبى طموحات جماهير النادي واضاف اسد انهم في المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس مواصلون في عملهم في لجنة العضوية بدار النادي يوميا من الثالثة ظهرا مبيناانه لاتستطيع قوة في الارض إيقافهم من العمل ومؤكدا ان النظام الأساسي منحهم حق إدارة العضوية واستخراج إيصالات خاصة بالقطاع و داعيا الجميع الي عدم الالتفات الي مااسماه هطرقات سوداكال والتدافع لاكتساب العضوية وتجديدها واصفا تصريحات سوداكال بانها فرفرة مذبوح واضاف (ندعو سوداكال ان يحدثنا عن اموال التازي وكم ورد في الخزينة واين ذهبت بدلا من السؤال عن أموال تجديد العضوية)واختتم اسد تصريحاته للمركز الإعلامي بقوله انهم زاهدون في اي عمل في النادي وكل همهم تسليم المريخ القوي الأمين








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيمبا يقنتص الانتصار من الاهلي المصري ويغرد بالصدارة




خسر  الأهلي المصري على يد  مضيفه سيمبا التنزاني بهدف دون رد  اليوم الثلاثاء  على ملعب ماكابا  في ثاني جولات المجموعة الأولى لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

أحرز هدف المباراة الوحيد  لويس ميكيسيوني هدف الفوز في الدقيقة 31.

وتجمد رصيد الأهلي عند 3 نقاط مناصفة مع فيتا كلوب  ورفع سيمبا  رصيد سيمبا بقيادة مدربه الفرنسي ديديه جوميز إلى 6 نقاط فيما ياتي المريخ في المركز الاخير بدون نقاط








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعة المريخ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتلقي صفعة موجعة من فيتا كلوب الكنغولي ويضعف حظوظه في التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد رباعية فيتا كلوب :



رئيس  نادي المريخ يقيل النابي
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أقال رئيس نادى المريخ آدم سوداكال مدرب الفريق التونسي نصرالدين النابي،  بعد الخسارة برباعية من فيتا كلوب الكونغولى .

وجاءت خسارة الأحمر يوم الثلاثاء برباعية فى الجولة الثانية من دوري مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا على أرضه وسبق وأن خسر المريخ من قبل أمام الاهلى المصرى بثلاثية .

وبتلك النتائج قلل المريخ من حظوظه فى التأهل إلى الدور نصف النهائي .

يذكر أن المدرب حل خلفا للمدرب الفرنسي ديديه غوميز الذي انتقل لتدريب سمبا التنزاني .

وينتظر أن يدرس مجلس المريخ فكرة التعاقد مع طاقم فني وطني لقيادة المريخ خلال المرحلة القادمة .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب يحبط شندي.. ومروي يعود لسكة الانتصارات


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


أحبط  حي العرب ضيفه الأهلي شندي، بإلحاق الهزيمة به بنتيجة 2-1، بعد فوزين  متتالين، بينما عاد الأهلي مروي لسكة الانتصارات بفوزه على توتي الخرطوم  (1/0)، وذلك في مباراتين جرتا اليوم الإثنين تباعا ضمن الأسبوع 12 لمسابقة  الدوري.



تألق النيجيري إبراهيما كونيه مهاجم حي العرب بإحرازه هدفين  لفريقه في الدقيقتين 25 و71، وأضاع صدام الدروشاب ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة  74، وأحرز محمد عبد الله هدف التقليص.

ورفع حي العرب رصيده إلى 17 نقطة، قافزا من المركز التاسع إلى الخامس مؤقتا، وتجمد الأهلي شندي عند 15 نقطة وهبط من المركز 8 إلى 9.

ومنح  المهاجم الدولي الجديد أحمد سعيد ود أبوك هدف الفوز للأهلي مروي، في مرمى  الوافد الجديد توتي الخرطوم، معيدا الفريق إلى سكة الإنتصارات بعد خسارتين  متتاليتين، مرتفعا بنقاطه إلى 19 نقطة، متقدما إلى المركز الثالث مؤقتا  بدلا من الخامس.

وتجمد توتي عند 11 نقطة وقد دخل الفريق في الطريق المظلم بتلقيه الخسارة الثانية على التوالي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• تشيلسي يخطف فوزا ثمينا من أنياب أتلتيكو مدريد في دوري ابطال أوروبا
• بايرن ميونخ يقهر لاتسيو الايطالي برباعية في معقله بدوري ابطال اوروبا
• سيمبا التنزاني ينقض الانتصار من الاهلي المصري ويغرد بالصدارة
• الوداد المغربي يعود من أنجولا بفوز ثمين على بترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي
• الزمالك يتعثر بتعادل جديد مع تونجيت السنغالي خارج الديار في الابطال
• مولودية الجزائر يهدر الفوز أمام الترجي بعد تعادله في دوري ابطال افريقيا
• ليدز يونايتد يُعمق جراح ساوثهامبتون بثلاثية نظيفة في الدوري الانجليزي
• النجم الساحلي يُقصي يونج بوفالوز من الكونفيدرالية بثنائية
• السعودية : النصر يسقط الهلال .. والفيصلي يعطّل طموح اتحاد جدة بطعنة ثلاثية
• الوكرة المنقوص يتعادل مع قطر.. السيلية والخور يتعادلان في الدوري القطري
• ترتيب الحذاء الذهبي: ليفاندوفسكي في الصدارة وتقدم رونالدو وتراجع صلاح
• فرانكفورت يستعيد هدافه أندريه سيلفا قبل موقعة فيردر بريمن
• الاتحاد الأوروبي (يويفا) يحقق في إهانة لاعبي ميلان عنصريا ببلجراد
• كومان: فشل آخر سيقتلنا..وملف هالاند ومبابي ليس بيدي
• كومان قبل مباراة برشلونة ضد إلتشي: ما زلنا ننافس على اللقب وسنقاتل حتى النهاية
• جاسبريني مدرب أتالانتا: الريال يظل خطيرا حتى في غياب نجومه
• إبراهيموفيتش: ارتكبنا العديد من الأخطاء في الديربي لكننا سنتعافى 
• جوارديولا: لن نغير أي شيء أمام مونشنجلادباخ ونواجه فريقا جيدا 
• زيدان: أتالانتا فريق هجومي ونعلم مدى صعوبة المباراة.. ولا تفسير للإصابات
• مورينيو: سأدخل تاريخ توتنهام.. أتحلى بقدر كبير من الثقة وأعتقد أننا سنتحسن




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجموعات


* الهلال - السودان (-- : --) مازيمبي - الكونغو 15:00  beIN 7  المجموعة B


..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور ال16


* مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا 22:00  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب


* أتلانتا - إيطاليا (-- : --) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا 22:00  beIN 1  مباراة الذهاب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الأوروبي  دور ال 32


* توتنهام - إنجلترا (-- : --) وولفسبيرجر - النمسا 19:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (4-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* برشلونة (-- : --) إلتشي 17:00  beIN 3  مباراة الذهاب


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* نيم أولمبيك (-- : --) لوريان 20:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-3)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجموعات


* سيمبا - تنزانيا (1 : 0) الأهلي - مصر
* المريخ - السودان (1 : 4) فيتا كلوب - الكونغو
‏#ترتيب_المجموعة_A : سيمبا (6) فيتا كلوب (3) الاهلي (3) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (0)

* بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا (0 : 1) الوداد - المغرب
* كايزرشيفس - ج إفريقيا (0 : 0) حوريا - غينيا
‏#ترتيب_المجموعة_C : حوريا (4) الوداد (3) كايزرشيفس (1) بيترو (0)

* تونغيث - السينغال (0 : 0) الزمالك - مصر
* مولودية - الجزائر (1 : 1) الترجي - تونس
‏#ترتيب_المجموعة_D : الترجي (4) مولودية (2) الزمالك (2) تونغيث (1) 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* هلال الابيض (1 : 1) الامل عطبرة 
* الخرطوم الوطني (2 : 1) هلال كادوقلي
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (24) الامل (21) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (19) أهلي مروي (19) الخرطوم (19)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ليدز يونايتد (3 : 0) ساوثهامتون
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (59) مانشستر يونايتد (49) ليستر (49) وست هام (45) تشيلسي (43) 

..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور ال16


* لاتسيو - إيطاليا (1 : 4) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا
* أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا (0 : 1) تشيلسي - إنجلترا
‏‏#ملحوظة : مباراة الإياب يوم الأربعاء 17 مارس

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* الباطن (2 : 2) القادسية
* العين (1 : 1) ضمك
* الفتح (2 : 3) الاتفاق
* الاتحاد (1 : 3) الفيصلي
* النصر (1 : 0) الهلال
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الشباب (41) الهلال (36) الاهلي (35) الاتحاد (32) الاتفاق (30)

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز بعد إنتهاء الأسبوع الثاني عشر...







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال السوداني يعوّل على سحر زوران أمام مازيمبي الكنغولي 





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الهلال بقيادة نجومه البارزين يأمل في استعادة التوازن.
يأمل الهلال السوداني عندما يستضيف نظيره مازيمبي الكنغولي، الأربعاء، العودة إلى سكّة الانتصارات وتحقيق نتيجةٍ إيجابيةٍ.



وخسر  الهلال أمام صن داونز جنوب إفريقي بهدفين دون ردٍ في افتتاح مباريات  المجموعة الثانية، لكنّه يسعى إلى التعويض والعودة من بعيدٍ.
ويتطّلع الفريق السوداني بقيادة مدربه الصربي زوران مانولوفيتش إنعاش آماله في مجموعة صعبة وتحقيق أولى النقاط.
وسيعوّل”الأزرق” على مجموعة من الدوليين السودانيين أبرزهم المدافع  فارس عبدالله والمهاجم وليد بخيت والإيفواري محمد واتارا والكونغولي فيني  كومبي.



ويأمل الهلال أنّ يقدّم المدرب الصربي زوران سحرًا جديدًا يقود الفريق إلى أوّل انتصارٍ في دور المجموعات الإفريقية.
ويفتقد الفريق الكونغولي لاعبين مؤثرين هما القائد المخضرم تريزور مابي مبوتو، والمهاجم الدولي التنزاني توماس أوليموينغو للإصابة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زوران: خسارة المريخ لن تؤثر علينا أمام مازيمبي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




زوران مانولوفيتش
قال  الصربي زوران مانولوفيتش، المدير الفني للهلال السوداني، إن فريقه جاهز  لمواجهة مازيمبي، غدًا الأربعاء، في ثاني جولات دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال  أفريقيا، بأم درمان.

وأضاف زوران في المؤتمر الصحفي التقديمي "الشعب السوداني سيحفز لاعبي الهلال، من أجل تجاوز عقبة مازيمبي".

وتابع "مازيمبي خصم كبير، وسبق له حصد اللقب القاري 3 مرات، ويمتلك لاعبين سبق لي تدريبهم عندما دربت في أنجولا".

ونوه "لكن الهلال أيضًا فريق كبير، سأفعل كل شيء من أجل الفوز على مازيمبي.

وقال زوران، إنه صحيح لم يخسر كمدرب أمام مازيمبي، لكن تقاليد كرة القدم لا تعرف الثبات.

وردًا على سؤال   حول دوافع الهلال رغم غياب الجماهير، علق "سنخوض مباراة تحظى بمتابعة نصف  قارة أفريقيا، ومتابعة أكثر من 35 مليون سوداني، الشعب السوداني أكبر دافع  للهلال".

وأكد "هناك تحديات ليس بينها مشاركة الثنائي الهجومي محمد عبد الرحمن وفيني كومبي"، في إشارة لعدم صعوبة وضع التشكيل.

وأردف "كومبي لن يكون المفتاح الوحيد للهلال أمام مازيمبي لأنه من الكونغو، بل كل اللاعبين مفاتيح لمباراة الغد".

ورفض مدرب الهلال، أن تؤثر خسارة المريخ أمام فيتا كلوب برباعية، على معنويات وأداء لاعبي الهلال ضد مازيمبي. 

وقال  قائد الهلال، عبد اللطيف بويا، إن لاعبي فريقه جاهزون لمواجهة مازيمبي،  وسبق أن فازوا عليه مرارًا، كما تقابلوا معه في بطولة سيمبا الودية.



وواسى بويا، لاعبي المريخ، بعد الخسارة أمام فيتا كلوب، لكنه قال إنها لن تؤثر عليهم، لأن دوافع لاعبي الهلال مختلفة.

وفي مؤتمر صحفي آخر منفصل، قال مهايو كازيدي مدرب مازيمبي "مباراة الغد صعبة. من المهم تقديم أفضل ما لدينا للفوز على الهلال".

وردًا على سؤال  حول تأثير خسارة مازيمبي أمام الهلال في بطولة سيمبا، علق "لن يكون لها أي تأثير، لأنها كانت مباراة ودية".

ونوه "لم أتواجد في بطولة سيمبا، تواجدت وقتها مع منتخب الكونغو ببطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين".

وحول الغيابات، قال جوزيف أوشايا لاعب مازيمبي "الجميع متقارب في المستوى، أي لاعب سيختاره المدرب، سيقدم أفضل ما عنده".

وأتم "سنقاتل من أجل اللاعبين الغائبين، أي لاعب في مازيمبي جاء ليقدم أفضل ما لديه".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نتائج مباريات دوري أبطال أفريقيا الجوله الثاني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق | متابعات | تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن رئيس نادي مازيمبي الكونغولي "مويس كاتومبي" سيصل الخرطوم بعد لحظات لدعم وتشجيع فريقه في مواجهة اليوم أمام الهلال لحساب الجولة الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.


وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن "كاتومبي" سيصل مطار الخرطوم في تمام الحادية عشرة من صباح اليوم بطائرته الخاصة وينتظر أن يحرص رئيس نادي الهلال "هشام السوباط" وبعض أعضاء مجلسه على استقباله.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

تعويم المريخ 


*قبل ما نبلع تعويم الجنيه 
*جانا تعويم المريخ 
*زمان لو باقي دقيقة والمريخ مغلوب عشرة 
*ما بهز ثقتنا شك في أن المريخ سيعود 
*ولكن أمس أول مرة المريخ مغلوب أقول يا رب تنتهي كده 
*كنا مغلوبين اتنين 
*قلت إن شاء الله تنتهي كده 
*أخدنا التالت 
*قلت إن شاء الله الشمس تقطع وتنتهي على كده 
*الرابع 
*يدي في قلبي 
*اللهم استرنا يا الله 
*لما انتهت قربت أبوس الحكم 
*معقولة المريخ عوموهو برضو؟؟؟
*الهزيمة أصلها ما مشكلة 
*لكن الروح الإنهزامية والخرمجة والتواضع ما حبابهم 
*وصدقوني هزيمة زي دي طبيعية جداً لفريق لا إعداد له ولا إستعداد 
*لا إستقرار فني ولا براح زمني للجهاز الفني 
*حتى المحترفين جايين متأخرين لأسباب غريبة 
*أما المحليين 
*حدث ولا حرج 
*حراسة المرمى عندنا زي حراسة النظام العام زمان 
*البصلها كلو بخش 
*صناعة اللعب في المريخ زي صناعة القنبلة الذرية في السودان 
*أما الأطراف 
*فتشبه إلى حد كبير الأطراف الصناعية 
*مجرد شكل بدون مهام 
*أي شى في المريخ منتهي 
*لن نتحدث عن المجلس 
*لأنو الحديث عن المجلس 
*بقودنا لسؤال 
*ياتو مجلس 
*المريخ فيهو عدة مجالس 
*والعضوية على قفا من يشيل 
*زي الشفع الشايلين كرتونة وكاتبين فيها سبعين 
*وباليد التانية شايلين كم طماطمة كده 
*عضوية المريخ بقت زي الطماطم
*بترخص في الشتاء 
*أسد يقول بمية 
*سودا يقول بخمسين 
*وقد يخرج علينا الكندو بتلتين بس
*للأسف هذا هو الحال في المريخ 
*والمؤسف أكتر من الهزيمة 
*هو تعطيل العضوية عشان كورة أمس 
*كان أخير نمشي عضويتنا نقضي زمنا فيها ونكسب وقتنا 
*أيها الناس 
*إنها نتيجة طبيعية بحسب الإعداد والاستعداد والتخطيط السليم للكورة في البلد دي 
*زمان كان بخفف الأمر شويه الأرض والجمهور 
*أسي سوداكال ودر الأرض (الاستاد) وكورونا ودرت الجمهور 
*عشان كده لعبنا بدون أرض وبدون جمهور 
*وانهزمنا بالأربعة على قدر الحضور
*بركة الما سمحوا لينا بالأربعة ألف
*أيها الناس 
*ما يمر به المريخ ممكن ببساطة يودينا حيث أشار رضا عبد العال 
*ووقتها لن ينفع لطم الخدود 
*ولا شق الجيوب 
*ولا الولولة ويمه ارحميني 
*ولن ينفع اللوم 
*ما كلمنتناش ليه يا عب العال!!!!!!
*لكن سؤال 
*هل رضا عبد العال بعرف سوداكال؟؟؟
*الخلاصة 
*عوموا المريخ في البرد ده  
*وتعويم المريخ برجعنا لتعويم الجنيه
*يا ناس الحكومة 
*لما تجي تعوّم سباح 
*بتوفر ليهو سبل النجاة 
*مش مجرد سنعبر وخلاص 
*لما تجي تعوّم سباح 
*بتديهو طوق نجاة 
*وعوامة 
*ومايوه 
*وحكومتنا لما قررت تعويم جنيهنا 
*لا وفرت ليهو طوق النجاة 
*ولا أدتو مجرد مايوه يسبح بيهو 
*جابوهو في القيفة 
*وقالوا ليهو دق دايف 
*وجنيهنا ملص 
*وعصر هديماتو بحجر 
*ومولاي كما خلقتني دق راس 
*والغطسة الياها 
*لا عرفناها مهارة غطس 
*ولا عرفناها غرقة 
*وبقينا راجين جنازة البحر 
*لا سيطرة علي الكتلة النقدية 
*لا غندلة عملة أجنبية 
*ولا محاربة لإستيراد العواليق تخفيفاً على عبء الدولار والطلب عليه 
*بس ملص وعوم وسنعبر 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*كلنا في القيفة راجين جنازة البحر تقلع لينا 
*الصغار والكبار وأولاد ميكي والثوار 
*ومليون كنداكة تزغرد لينا 
*والخوف يا والينا 
*تمساح يطلع لينا 
*يطلع عينينا 
*يختفنا ويغطس بينا 

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال كان حتل وووب وكان طفح بدون مايوه ووبين...دي مصيبة شنو دي 
وإلى لقاء.
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الهدف



**********
فيتا الكنغولي وسباق الحمير
******************'
الأربعاء ظ¢ظ¤ فبرايرظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
*********************
أبوبكر عابدين
*************
   قال رجل حكيم ذات يوم:(لاتسابق الحمير، لأنهم إن سبقوك ستكون حماراً خاسراً، ولو فزت عليهم ستكون أفضل الحمير) وهذا حال المشجعين المتعصبين بين المريخ والهلال على مر السنين ولم يحصدا سوى السراب الذي يحسبه الظمآن ماء..
  وقال ذات الرجل الحكيم :(إنك إن تعلمت من الهزيمة، فإنك في واقع الأمر لم تخسر.. إبتعد عن المقارنة فإنها غالباً ما تظلم، وعن المديح المبالغ فيه فإنه يكذب) هكذا هو حالنا بكل أسف!!
* إخوتي الأماجد في كل الوسط الرياضي شماله ويمينه، نقولها صراحة إننا مازلنا نسير للخلف ونفتقر لأدوات النجاح من تخطيط علمي ووضع الرجل المناسب في مكانه لتنفيذ ذلك التخطيط..
* خسر المريخ فهلل الهلاليون وإنهزم الهلال فصفق المريخيون!! وفي حقيقة الأمر ضحك علينا المراقبون من قلة عقلنا وضعف تفكيرنا ووضاعة حالنا.
*نقارن مستوانا بالآخرين ونحلم بالإنتصار والفوز بالبطولات ونحن في حقيقة الأمر نحلم ونحن في كامل اليقظة!! ونحب المديح المبالغ فيه ونكذب أعيننا وعقولنا و التي تقول إننا في غفلة ساهمون وساهون، والمقارنة بيننا والآ خرين معدومة، لأنهم يخططون ويرسمون ولا يتعجلون النتائج ولذلك وصلوا إلى مرادهم..
* يحلم منتخب السودان كما يحلم  المريخ والهلال والخرطومظ£ وهلال الأبيض والأهلي شندي والأمل العطبراوي وكل من (مثل) بالسودان، بأنهم سيصلون إلى كأس البطولة التي يشاركون فيها دون أدنى أدوات الفوز وكسب البطولات، هكذا يطلبونها عبثاً بلا ثمن!!
* انظروا إلى لاعبنا الذي ينشأ عشوائياً في الحواري رغم الموهبة الفطرية إلا إنه يفتقر إلى الأساسيات التي يتعلمها في الصغر في مدارس سنية، لكل مرحلة عمرية فيها دروس وحصص وبصورة علمية تدرس في أكاديميات، بينما نحن ننتهج العشوائية حتى الذين يعملون في حقل البراعم والناشئين يفتقرون إلى التأهيل ويعم التزوير في شهادات الميلاد ولا يعلمون بأنهم يخدعون أنفسهم ولكنهم لايعقلون!!
* الدول العربية والأفريقية والتي كنا نفوقها بمنهج الموهبة الفطرية سابقاً تطوروا وأقاموا أكاديميات وإستجلبوا الخبراء وصبروا وأخيراً ظفروا كما نرى في الفوارق بيننا وبينهم في كل شئ..
* انظروا إلى ملاعبهم وميادينهم وملاعبنا ومياديننا، وانظروا إلى ميادين المراحل السنية المختلفة بمقاييسها وحتى الكرات التي يلعبون بها، والمناهج والإهتمام من الإتحادات في توفير كل المعينات من مدربين مؤهلين وإداريين متخصصين، وقارن بينهم وبين الذين يتولون الأمر عندنا!!
* سترى العجب العجاب إن نظرت إلى هيكلة الرياضة عندنا من أعلى الهرم من وزارات وإتحادات وإدارات أندية ستجدهم في أغلبهم وافدين لاعلاقة لهم بالرياضة وإنما قذفت بهم المصالح السياسية والإقتصادية وغسيل الأموال إلى قمة العمل الرياضي فأودوا به إلى الهاوية لأن أهدافهم غير، ورؤاهم غائبة ومغيبة بفعل الإنتهازيين والمطبلين من حولهم والذين يبحثون عن مصالحهم الخاصة على حساب مصلحة الوطن!!
* انظر بعين فاحصة وعقلانية وإنزع التعصب الأعمى والبس نظارة الواقع ستجد الفرق بين اللاعب السوداني ونظيره الأفريقي أو العربي معدومة تماماً في أساسيات كرة القدم في الإستلام والتمرير والتسديد والحركة وغيرها من فنون الكرة، ويعتمد السوداني على مهارة فطرية تجدها في المراوغة والتي يطرب لها الجمهور وقد تكون سالبة لاتفيد الفرقة وتكتيكات المدرب، ولو نظرت للبنية العضلية للاعب السوداني ففي غالب الأحوال تجدها متخلفة لأنها لم تنمو بشكل علمي في مراحلها ولذا تجده لايتقبل التمارين البدنية العنيفة في أغلب الأحوال..
* نعود للإداريين الذين يقودون العمل الرياضي في الوزارات، والتي تفتقر إلى التخطيط العام لكل مناشط الرياضة وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص وستادات العاصمة والمدن الكبرى خير دليل وشاهد، فهي أشبه بالحظائر من ملاعب تصلح لممارسة كرة القدم!!
* أنظر إلى الإتحادات المحلية والعام تجد الأعضاء يتصارعون لتولي المناصب تحركهم مصالحهم الشخصية وفي معارك إنتخاباتهم تفوح روائح البيع والشراء والرشاوي والفساد بالتدخلات السياسية والمصالح الخاصة وكلنا متابع لما يجري ووجودهم على رأس الهرم بلا فائدة للوطن ومستقبله وتراهم يتشاكسون ويتصارعون على السفر مع البعثات خارج الوطن لينالوا دولارات النثريات وحوافز السفر وفيرها حتى في بيع وشراء تذاكر السفر، ولو فتحنا ملفات الفساد في الإتحاد العام والإتحادات المحلية لأزكمتك رائحة الفساد النفاذة!!
* ولنعود للطامة الكبرى المتمثلة في السلطة الرابعة سلطة الرقابة والتوجيه سلطة القلم والنقد الرياضي والإعلام فحينها ستعلم تمام العلم لماذا نحن في محطة التردي والإنهيار، فالإعلام بكل أسف يتولى أمره ثلة من عتاة المشجعين المتعصبين للمريخ والهلال بلا ضمير ولا وازع يجعلهم ينتبهون إلى خطورة ما يقومون به تجاه المهنة العظيمة التي يمتهنونها.. لانقول كلهم ولكن جلهم إلا من رحم ربي خاصة من الشباب الناهض المسلح بالعلم والمعرفة ولكن صوتهم يضيع وسط جلجلة الآخرين والواقع خير شاهد بما يفعلونه في نشر الكراهية والبغضاء وإستعمال العنف اللفظي وبذلك خرجوا من أهداف الرياضة في السماحة والمحبة وتقبل الهزيمة بروح رياضية.
* انظروا سادتي إلى العلة الكبرى في الرقم الفعلي لعضوية الأندية الكبرى والصغرى مقارنة بالمشجعين؟ ستجدها محبطة وعلى سبيل المثال المريخ والهلال أو الهلال والمريخ، ومع ذلك تراهم يطالبون بالتغيير كلما حلت بهم هزيمة ولكنهم في واقع الأمر لا يشاركون في صنع القرار بإكتساب العضوية والمشاركة في الجمعية العمومية، ويتركون الأمر للذين يعبثون بشراء العضوية وأصواتها وهذا شئ لايليق بمن ينشدون التقدم..
* لائحة تراخيص الأندية وضعت هيكلاً مفصلاً لكيفية التطور في منشط كرة القدم إدارة وقانوناً ومنهجاً للتطوير  ولكن ماذا فعلنا به؟ هل درسناه وتعلمنا منه وطبقناه؟ أم تجاهلناه وقمنا بتزوير أوراقه وتقديمها للإتحاد الأفريقي من اجل المشاركة والتي دائماً ما نخرج منها تلحقنا الخيبة والمذلة والخسران.
* قلتها مراراً وتكراراً إن التغيير الجزري في منظومة الرياضة هو الحل وليس في الإنتصار الطارئ والمشاركة من أجل المشاركة، التغيير الجزري الذي نقصدة في الإدارات التنفيذية، وتأهيل الملاعب والميادين والساحات والإهتمام بالمراحل السنية وهذا مربط الفرس وإستجلاب المدربين والخبراء الأجانب يجب أن يكون للمدارس السنية وليس للكبار الذين لايمكن أن يتعلموا أبجديات وأساسيات الكرة في ذلك العمر..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازيمبي يرفض إبعاد ثلاثي "كورونا" ويتمسك باللائحة

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن نادي "مازيمبي الكونغولي" رفض رفضاً قاطعاً  إبعاد لاعبيه الثلاثة الذين جاءت نتائج "مسحة كورونا" التي خضعوا لها  إيجابية.

 وبحسب مصادر سبورتاق، فإن نتائج المسحة التي خضع لها "مازيمبي" أفرزت عن  ثلاث نتائج إيجابية منها حالتين للاعبين كونغوليين إلى جانب محترف زامبي.

 وتابع "سبورتاق" رفض بعثة الفريق الكونغولي الإعتراف بتلك النتائج حيث  تمسكت البعثة بلائحة الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم التي تمنح الفريق الضيف  حق طلب إجراء فحصين إضافيين بمعملين مختلفين عن المعمل الذي أجرى الفحص  الأول ومن ثم تقديم النتائج الثلاث لمراقب المباراة.

 وتشير لائحة "الكاف"  إلى إمكانية مشاركة اللاعبين في المباراة حال جاءت  نتيجة الفحصين الإضافيين مخالفة لنتيجة الفحص الأول، فيما سيتم استبعاد  اللاعبين حال جاءت نتيجة واحد من الفحصين الإضافيين مطابقة للفحص الأول.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فحص جديد يطيح بنجوم الغربان من مواجهة الهلال

  تُشير متابعات "سبورتاق" أن بعثة نادي مازيمبي الكونغولي تسلّمت قبل لحظات  نتيجة الفحص الثاني الذي خضع له الثلاثي الذي جاءت نتيجة المسحة الأولى  التي خضع لها إيجابية.

 وبحسب مصادر #سبورتاق، فإن نتائج المسحة الجديدة جاءت إيجابية وبالتالي  تأكد إبعاد اللاعبين الثلاثة عن مباراة اليوم أمام الهلال دون الحاجة  لإجراء فحص ثالث بمعمل مختلف.

*

----------

